

TweetCreeper.com -Weekend project using Node.js and Twitter API - tweetcreeper
http://www.tweetcreeper.com
This is a data viz and exploration tool for Tweets in given area.  Currently limited to 5 cities (Boston, San Francisco, New York City, Dallas, Buffalo) (I have a soft spot for Buffalo).  Feedback appreciated.  I am also looking for early stage startups in Boston area please contact me here:<p>tweetcreeper@hmamail.com
info@tweetcreeper.com
======
conquistadorst
pretty clever and strangely addicting, someone come find and rescue me if you
don't hear from me in the next hour

------
percent
Looks cool

